# best utility AAA



## tricker (Apr 19, 2008)

peak, arc,fenix,streamlight,mag other?


please post a light from your experiences and resist the urge to look at other's suggestions :thumbsup:


----------



## datiLED (Apr 19, 2008)

The Arc AAA-P. It is the best utility AAA light available. I would recommend the DS version.


----------



## Empath (Apr 19, 2008)

It would be the Parknix, wouldn't it? 

Really... you've created a thread that will go nowhere, except to generate disagreement.

We can try it for awhile, but you left out the one I find of the best utility. That's the Streamlight Microstream.


----------



## ViReN (Apr 19, 2008)

For $15 *Fenix E01* is irresistible.. consider 10 hours regulated run time and a GS LED
Recent Arc GS has quality issues. Original Arc's were the Best...
Peak are good, but flat regulation is not there.

Empath is correct.... this has every chance of becoming a Arc Vs Fenix vs Peak.... sadly Already lot of threads are becoming the 'battle' ground for the brand loyalists


----------



## tricker (Apr 19, 2008)

Empath said:


> It would be the Parknix, wouldn't it?
> 
> Really... you've created a thread that will go nowhere, except to generate disagreement.
> 
> We can try it for awhile, but you left out the one I find of the best utility. That's the Streamlight Microstream.



i hope they will just recommend one, and resist the urge to turn this into the normal "fenix vs ....." thread.....and i didn't leave it out, i am really looking for suggestions and hadn't heard of that one


----------



## lyrrag (Apr 19, 2008)

+1 for the Micro Stream 1xAAA. Best bang for the buck. Call Fox International for the CPF price.


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 20, 2008)

Of those I've actually owned, I like the Fenix E1 the most. Very compact (like all Fenix AAAs), HA (ditto), AR glass, spring loaded twisty (ditto), perfect regulation (2 hrs with alky, 3.5 with nimh, 5.5 with E2 to 50%), a very useful ~ 12 lumen light level, and about half the price of the L0D when it was still available.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 20, 2008)

The Fenix E01


----------



## fasuto (Apr 20, 2008)

Liteflux LF2 (or LF2x)


----------



## GPB (Apr 20, 2008)

I have had the Tiablo MA1 for a few weeks now and really like it. Its very bright for its size ( Tiablo claims over 100 lumens ) but it costs about $40. It seems fairly sturdy and is holding up well. Burn time on high is 1.3 hours I think, but there is a low speed that would give you a little longer run time.


----------



## arty (Apr 20, 2008)

I always have an old ARC P CS on my car keys, but I also have a Peak Matterhorn 3LED stainelss with a pocket body in my pocket.
THis could all change when my Liteflux LF2 arrives.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Apr 20, 2008)

Utility AAA?
I am assuming you are talking about a tool version of an AAA light. For me, that is the Peak Baltic with HA-III aluminum or stainless steel. Mine is the SP (highest level) output with SSC LED, HA-III with the tail ring removed and covered with on of their optional stainless plugs. 
It resides in the small pockets on the side of my Leatherman Charge Ti holster, runs on Eneloop rechargables, takes a beating and eats batteries. If I really need another battery, I just pull one out of my keychain light and press on. 
I have had Arcs, L0D Q4, LF2X, Kaidomain AAA and the Baltic works the best for utility. Second place for utility is the L0D Q4. I have a E01 on backorder since the LF2X disconnected itself from my keychain  my sons lost the L0D Q4  and I cracked the lens on the Kaidomain  I have a lithium AAA waiting for the E01 and am hopeful it will remain on my keychain a long time. 
For me, having a high output Baltic in the LM Charge holster and a low output/long runtime E01 on the keys should keep my needs covered. My Arc AAA red LED is the light for blackout... 
I like Arcs, Fenix and Peak lights... guess I can't join the Church of Arc, Temple of Fenix or the Cathedral of Peak.  Can't we all just get along? (All hail choice!)


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 20, 2008)

i would vote the LF2x or LODq4 for all around utility. Low, and high modes. Simplicity, the ARC-P

Crenshaw


----------



## pbs357 (Apr 20, 2008)

Depending on your designed use, I'd have to +2 on the Streamlight Microstream. It says it's 20 lumens, but it seems brighter than my LODQ4 (on E2 Lithium) on Medium/Primary setting. Throws VERY well for a AAA light too. It also comes with a neck lanyard. I really like it!


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello Tricker,

I get a lot of "utility" from my LumensFactory pen light.

Tom


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have always liked the AAA form and find them to be among the most handy lights. I used a Mag Solitare and AAA Minimag for many years as my EDC. 

Nowdays I carry a Fenix L0P every day along with a Streamlight Stylus Pro or Inova AAA Bolt. 

I guess they are all pretty close in my mind for utility use, the L0P perhaps has an edge because of its small carry size. 

If it turns out to be rugged and reliable like it seems it will, the E01 might be a very good choice also, at a hard to beat price.


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 20, 2008)

I've carried an ARC AAA premium since 2003. It's always a backup to the EDC on my belt. It's served well.

I saw a lot of small bright lights at CPF lunches, and finally broke down this year and tried the Fenix lights. I picked up a P2D RB100 ( Big, fat CR123 light using a Rebel) and really liked it. I liked it enough to order a spare, and that's when I picked up an LOD RB80 to go with it.

The LOD is about the size of my ARC, but it's a LOT brighter and has multi levels. It made a nice backup to my EDC. When my wife's purse light died, I talked her into accepting the LOD as a replacement. I can always pick up another one.

The next day they announced the Rebel recall.


When the rebel based LOD lights become available agin, I'd recommend one. Small, light, bright, with run time that seems to equal a nichia based light.

Daniel


----------



## tedjanxt (Apr 20, 2008)

> please post a light from your experiences


Streamlight Microstream body with an L0D-Q4 head. It's my *every* day, *every* night carry (meaning my neck lanyard light)

Expensive to build, but worth it in lumens, I had the machinist at work make me a delrin threaded cap for the L0D body and it rides with an extra E2 lithium on my keys. So two for one, killer Fenix with a nice tailswitch, and a spare battery carrier...

*edit* the heads on the Streamlights died after I boiled 'em (in a baggie) to loosen the threadlocker, YMMV


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 20, 2008)

Fenix E01 without a doubt is the best. Cheap $15 price means you don`t care if lost or scratched up... plenty enough light for most tasks... 10 hr constant bright burn time... long predictable batt life...proven dependability (assumming it`s like the E0). No switch to go bad... Buy 3 for the price of many others. Simply the best. Nothing else even comes close.

Now remember...be nice guys.


----------



## Polar Light (Apr 20, 2008)

tedjanxt said:


> Streamlight Microstream body with an L0D-Q4 head. It's my *every* day, *every* night carry (meaning my neck lanyard light)



I have to agree. Easily accessable levels of light in compact size.

Pic of my favourite light:


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 20, 2008)

with the Microstream....is the clicky hard to operate? mines kinda being hard to click properly

Crenshaw


----------



## tricker (Apr 20, 2008)

tedjanxt said:


> *edit* the heads on the Streamlights died after I boiled 'em (in a baggie) to loosen the threadlocker, YMMV



this is what started this thread, this happened to my fenix EO when i tried to unpot the led to replace with a GS:shakehead


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 20, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> with the Microstream....is the clicky hard to operate? mines kinda being hard to click properly
> 
> Crenshaw


 
My switch was hard...now it will not work...but still usable as a twist on/off.


----------



## pbs357 (Apr 20, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> with the Microstream....is the clicky hard to operate? mines kinda being hard to click properly
> 
> Crenshaw


 
The switch does take a good amount of pressure to click, though not much to momentary.


----------



## tedjanxt (Apr 20, 2008)

IIRC, there was a problem with the first run of Microstreams, and Streamlight CS told users to send in the switch for replacement...

For the record, my switch is neither hard nor soft to press, it's "just right" meaning I can momentary easily without a accidental full activation, or I can press a bit harder and get that full activation.


----------



## tedjanxt (Apr 20, 2008)

Polar Light said:


> I have to agree. Easily accessable levels of light in compact size.
> 
> Pic of my favourite light:



PL, you can flip the body around and there wont be as much of a gap at the head...that's what I did


----------



## Polar Light (Apr 20, 2008)

tedjanxt said:


> PL, you can flip the body around and there wont be as much of a gap at the head...that's what I did



I have shortened the body, but obviously I can shorten it little bit more.

EDIT: I can not shorten the body anymore. The battery lenght prevents to shorten it anymore. So I turned the body around. Thanks for the tip. 

Turned body:


----------



## parnass (Apr 20, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> Fenix E01 without a doubt is the best. .....



I didn't think the Fenix E01 was even available for sale yet.

Are people recommending lights they have not owned?


----------



## defloyd77 (Apr 20, 2008)

tricker said:


> this is what started this thread, this happened to my fenix EO when i tried to unpot the led to replace with a GS:shakehead



Well by reading that, that says to me you want an E01. I know it's just now being released into flashaholic hands, but Fenix has an excellent rep around here.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 20, 2008)

parnass said:


> I didn't think the Fenix E01 was even available for sale yet.


 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195572

They are out


----------



## Fallingwater (Apr 20, 2008)

The E01 seems like a winner. I'll be getting one shortly.


----------



## NeonLights (Apr 20, 2008)

The E01's are just coming out, a few people have them, most have not received theirs yet. I'd venture a guess most people recommending them in this thread are just going on faith, certainly no one is basing their experience with them on more than a couple of days of actual use. Mine will be here tomorrow. 

For me the answer would be the venerable ARC AAA-P. I've had more than half a dozen of them over the years, I believe I've had at least one of every version since they were released except the current GS. 

I like the Microstream, but it doesn't seem to have the build quality and simplicity of the ARC's I've owned, and I don't have the history with the SL-MS yet to see how it will work out long term.

My first Fenix E01 and L0D will be here tomorrow, maybe my opinion will change over time with use of my two new lights. I have been happy with the Fenix P1's I've had for quite awhile now.


----------



## Lumenz (Apr 20, 2008)

I would recommend the LF2X because you have three modes to choose from which are easily accessible. For me, that is the lowest setting for P1, 50% for P2 and 100% user-defined. However, if you plan to carry this on your keychain, this is not the flashlight to get. The keychain adapter can easily come loose and fall off. I keep mine clipped to my pocket.

Other than that, I would recommend the Arc-AAA. I always have it attached to my keychain. However, when the Fenix E01's come out (they are out now?!) I will be getting one of those to possibly replace the Arc.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 20, 2008)

Lumenz said:


> I would recommend the LF2X because you have three modes to choose from which are easily accessible. For me, that is the lowest setting for P1, 50% for P2 and 100% user-defined. However, if you plan to carry this on your keychain, this is not the flashlight to get. The keychain adapter can easily come loose and fall off. I keep mine clipped to my pocket.


I actually have mine set to 0.2% (that's what the lowest setting is), and 70% on a 10440 LiIon. I don't use any other settings. If you do that, it's a very simple and elegant interface, although accessing other features is fairly complicated. If you don't WANT to access any other features though, that's a good thing. 




Click thumbnail to see full size.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 20, 2008)

My favorite is a Wal-Mart Dorcy - it was the only thing we could get after hurricane Charlie save an Inova X5 ($40 at the time, Discovery Channel store, Mall at Millenia. My mother thought I was crazy to spend that much on a flashlight, but like hell was I putting up with a Mini Mag AA for the next two hurricanes on their way! Those batteries lasted me until mid 2005.)

The Dorcy was simply spectacular for the time, and is still great-if-surpassed. Long running, 5mm white LED, with a rubber grip in just the right place for you grab it with your teeth, and brighter than my mini mag on fresh batteries, much to my chagrin at the time. (This was remedied when my mother came home with two or three more; previously there was only the one, I think. Or it could have simply been that I didn't want to admit she had outdone my prized Mag with a bottom-tier light.) 

I'm now rather tempted by the new Kaidomain 1AAA SSC P4 clip-light, and will probably give them as christmas presents.


----------



## kts (Apr 21, 2008)

The LOD or other with multi-levels is the most versatile, arc is ancient technology compared


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a few arc clones that have taken the place of dorcy AAA. I guess a lot of people have given suggestions/recommendations based on what they think the concept of utility is. My idea of utility is what gets the job done at a replaceable price margin. Not quite a throwaway light but not a light you pamper either or worry a lot about destroying or losing.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a *Princeton Tec Blast* but it gathers dust.

My best "utility" AAA's are a *PT EOS* and a *Petzl Tikka XP* headlamp.


----------



## torontogunguy (Apr 22, 2008)

I am looking for
(a) Brightest penlight type flashlight similar in size to two AA maglite give or take
(b) Run time is irrelevant to me as it is being used as a CQB (close quarters battle) light for combat. I wish to blind my opponent. I wish to light up my opponent and identify him/her before opening fire.
(c) It would be nice to either have an option for reduced output/long runtime or; in the alternative; a recommendation for a SECOND penlight the size of a two AA maglite with decent output (LED?) for general use.

I am also looking for the brightest handgun light on the market that will fit on a standard Glock or Piccatiny rail on a handgun to light up my target. I realize that light draws fire, hence my priority is the first handheld flashlight mentioned above, as one can use CQB techniques to fool an assailant as to one's position and even strength of numbers with proper training.

Short story. Two flashlights. Small. Highest possible output on either AA or AAA or 6V 123 lithium batteries. HELP?

Last but not least they should be bulletproof. Built of the best possible materials and field proven. I am betting my life on them.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Double_A (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to CPF! Surefire brand if you are going to need bulletproof and bet your life. I gave my cousin (RCMP) a Surefire C2.

Otherwise I would have said a Fenix L2D-CE, I have one and it's very nice.




Note: I also have Surefires M6, M3, C3, E2e, L4, E1e w/KL1


----------



## hopkins (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks like a flashaholic could buy 2 (two) of the *new Dorcy 1aaa Nichia*
led lights today for the price of one of the 'not available yet' E01.


----------



## torontogunguy (Apr 22, 2008)

Double_A said:


> Welcome to CPF! Surefire brand if you are going to need bulletproof and bet your life. I gave my cousin (RCMP) a Surefire C2.
> 
> Otherwise I would have said a Fenix L2D-CE, I have one and it's very nice.
> 
> ...


 
Have a Surefire gun light now and it rocks, but that Fenix L2Dce looks pretty good and runs on AA cells to boot (we have rechargeables, not that I am going to use a pile of them at $1 a piece for the 123's anyway).


Looking for the absolute brightest flashlight in that size on the market and the absolute brightest Surefire like gunlight on the market regardless of run time. I expect that if I need it for more than about 4 minutes I am in serious trouble anyway. Ten minutes tops - and at that I am in REAL trouble.

One other thing. The gunlight should probably be very light if possible as I will want to put one on my backup piece as well and it gets carried on my ankle at best; sometimes just in my pocket in a holster (weeeeee 9mm).

Being a student of survival in a small way, one thing that strikes me is the importance of bright light. For everything from removing a dirty sliver that is going to cause a festering wound in short order to working on a firearm. Variable light is important. But when it comes down to the nitty gritty and CQB, a light capable of producing high output... very high output even for only two or three minutes gives one a distinct advantage over an assailant especially at night. 

Alternatively, NO LIGHT AT ALL and night vision gear and an IR illuminator works wonders. Problem is that it still costs a bundle to buy. So where does one invest? You can't sew up a wound or remove a festering sliver with IR gear night vision gear. And I'm not set up to carry everything and the kitchen sink (I'm getting too old for that). So white light is where it's at for me. And that Fenix light looks very interesting. I am amazed at the improvements in light output from LED's over the past year alone, along with reduced power consumption.

Next investment is going to be some body armour (a vest) to cover me against small arms.

Why am I doing this? You guys thought I'm in the middle of a battle zone perhaps? Or I live in a skunky neighborhood? Far from it. I drive a Ford Freestar (2 in the driveway) and live in upper middle class suburbia. I have had two attempts at home invasion... one successful. Both armed. Both high as kites by two perps. In the successful one it took a scream to send them packing, guns and all. They stole our pots and pans. And an end table lamp. In the other they took ten minutes trying to break in the front door which is hardened (with 31 glass windows in the house... go figure) to no avail and were ultimately taken down by some twenty LEO's right on my front doorstep while the neighbours all slept oblivious to the adventure and the LEO's gave me a discrete amount of time to put away anything that I might have taken out to protect my family. And while this was going on I was thinking, of all things, is it going to be light enough to see these guys, identify them, see if they are armed (they both were), give me a target picture, etc. Is my Surefire going to do the job? (It sure is bright... but is it the brightest today?). And I decided after the 'event' that I was going to invest in light. Lots of light. We are installing IR activated lighting around the house on the main floor; IR activated lighting in addition to 24/7 fluorescent lighting (low level) around the outside of the home. And pesonal lighting for hand use and attached to my firearms as needed. Who would have thought that lighting was so important?

I thought, by the way, that keeping the outside of the house lit up with the fluorescent lighting all night was a deterrent and normally it would have been, but these guys could care less. I think they picked the wrong house as they were very high.... I think they wanted next door or across the street where they actually have some money on the premises more than likely. By the way, going to fluorescent lighting, changing our windows while hardening the perimeter and doors especially, changing the furnace to high efficiency with a DC variable fan motor and programmable thermostat and replacing all of our TV's with plasma TV's and so on has reduced our electrical and utility bills by at least half. It takes a very little light at most times.... but when you need BIG light you REALLY NEED big light. And that, my friends, is what I am looking for and I thank you for your assistance. Please keep it coming.

The fact of the matter is that lighting is so essential that it alone can save a life and avoid a lethal force conflict, of this I have no doubt any longer. So spending a hundred bucks on a flashlight times three or four along with lithium batteries to match is a small price to pay. Please keep this in mind when making your purchase decisions. I know that I am. The Surefire light that I bought was $300. That is almost four times what I paid for my first car. And worth every cent. 

Thanks again and sorry for babbling. Just wanted to share my experiences and the reasons for wanting the brightest possible portable light light. And adjustable. And rugged. And built to purpose. A year ago I would have laughed at a website/forum devoted to flashlights. Today I am very thankful to have the resource and thank those that make it possible. You are, without any doubt in my mind at all, saving lives with the information being made available. As incredible as that may seem.

And not to mention making my life easier as I work on IT equipment and am a Realtor as well. We walk into a dark, skanky commercial building.... I pull out my bazillion candlepower rechargeable floodlight and all of a sudden what was not in the running is suddenly a property of interest. Thanks guys. 

Especially for your patience with my initial rants. All future rants will be much more reserved.


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to CPF TGG, you might have a bit better luck in your light quest in a different thread. Not many AAA utlity lights will meet your qualifications. They are generally meant for a very different purpose.


----------



## hopkins (Apr 22, 2008)

Remember that movie the Green Berets in which John Wayne said 'I want that
jungle cut back another 100meters!
You may have already thought of radically trimming or removing any shrubs that give bad guys concealment that make your home look like a good target.
Is there a lack of street lighting at the intersection they approached through that made the drugged brains chose your street and not some other? 
Make a gift of some very bright automatic yard lights to near by homes and send
the home invaders looking for a darker street. Seems you've got all the bases covered.
Good luck Toronto.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 23, 2008)

The best utility AAA light I have is the Lumapower Avenger.I also have an LOD CE,the reflectored Dorcy AAA and a couple Tiablo A1s.The Dorcy is a great value but not up to the performance standards of the others.The Tiablo A1s I like a lot but they don't have a low(There is a two level version but I do not have it).The LOD CE is a great light but multiple modes in a twisty tend to aggravate me sometimes.The Avenger w/clicky offers both low and high and the convenience of the clicky.The LOD CE and Tiablo are brighter but I find the Avenger to be more practical.I think the larger size of the Avenger makes it more convenient to use than the others.I do realize others have had problems with thier Avengers but mine works very well.


----------



## MikeSalt (Apr 24, 2008)

Best utility AAA? I am going to have to say the Fenix L0D-CE that I gave to my girlfriend as a present.

Shame that my L0D-CE Q4 Olive never found its way to me in the post  No big loss though, after some consideration I put a Wee Ti 80 on my keys instead (does that count here, as it is a 1/2 AAA light???) :devil:


----------



## torontogunguy (Apr 24, 2008)

hopkins said:


> Remember that movie the Green Berets in which John Wayne said 'I want that
> jungle cut back another 100meters!
> You may have already thought of radically trimming or removing any shrubs that give bad guys concealment that make your home look like a good target.
> Is there a lack of street lighting at the intersection they approached through that made the drugged brains chose your street and not some other?
> ...


 
Shwing!
The idea of giving away a few inexpensive IR yard lights to the neighbors as gifts is a superb thought. They are selling for about $30 locally with a high intensity lamp.... give away a half dozen and your bad guys are definitely going to be going down the street a ways! Great idea. Thanks. (Despite having been in security for a while and knowing all the common sense tricks of the trade that is one thought that I have never had cross my wee mind and it is awesome).

Trimming back the shrubs, a la Green Berets, is a gimme. In fact, we have a couple of bushes right now at the front of the house that I am going to have the gardener take down or take out. 

Layers of protection is how those in the security business think of it if they are worth their salt. Does not matter if you are protecting the president, the White House or your tool shed in the back yard. There are layers of protection to consider. 

And one of those layers is lighting, passive and active or manned. The passive stuff is the IR stuff that comes on in the dark every time a racoon walks by. The manned stuff is generally a gunlight, handheld or whatever.... but as of late it has become a serious consideration due to the availability of penlight LED modules that will put out 225+ lumens for short periods of time. THAT's what I need. I have a million candlepower handheld rechargeable but it is far too big to be portable in the truest sense of the word. What I am looking for is something more along the line of penlight; AA or AAA, two or three cells, and as bright as possible with little regard to runtime as one can swap batteries if necessary. If you haven't solved your problem in 5 or 10 minutes you had better be well equipped.... and a penlight is not going to do the job for you at that point I don't think. I am thinking of lighting up an area to flush out a bad guy or varmint. Or simply to ID a potential bad guy so you don't clobber your teenager trying to sneak into the house at 2 a.m. after you have nodded off. That's why I want it small and penlight sized... so it will fit in my shirt pocket or around my neck in a breakaway lanyard for when I nod off to sleep in front of the television while waiting up for him/her.

My gunlight is a surefire and probably about 100-125 lumens. Pretty bright but 225 would be twice as good. Last thing you want to do is either draw lead due to light or send lead on its way after improperly identifying a target. I noticed a Cree LED module at 225 or 250 lumens being advertised as a replacement for this gunlight and if it indeed fits it is worth every penny of the $70 they are charging for it.

Anyway, nuff said here. I'm listening. Sorry to babble. That's what you get from an overexcited newbie. Gard... I can see I am going to be spending a bundle on lights soon. Best places to buy?

My first flashlight, by the way, was received when I was about three years old. Ran on old D cells. Grandpa gave it to me as a toy. It had little sliding buttons that slid plastic lenses under the main lens to change the colours from clear to red to yellow to green. I was awe struck and have been a flashlight freak ever since. I have always owned at least a dozen and over the past ten years they have always been the high quality stuff that doesn't rust or bust. Better to spend a few extra bucks and have one that works for a lifetime.

Tnx guys.


----------



## Brownstone (Apr 24, 2008)

Please define what you mean by "utility". One person's useful is another person's junk. That might help people to advise you.


----------



## tricker (Apr 24, 2008)

a measure of the relative satisfaction from or desirability of a good.


i use my AAA for what everyone else uses it for....which includes but isn't limited to those unexpected moments when you only have your keys with you(keychain) and just a bit of light will help the situation......looking under the fridge at work, in tight spots of machines.....I find new situations daily so, thats why i said to post from YOUR experiences as i expect they are really no different than mine


----------



## Brownstone (Apr 24, 2008)

tricker said:


> a measure of the relative satisfaction from or desirability of a good.



Well, *relative* is the key word. We don't know what is relative to you.



tricker said:


> I use my AAA for what everyone else uses it for....which includes but isn't limited to those unexpected moments when you only have your keys with you(keychain)



Unless I'm mistaken, this is the first you have specified that you want a *keychain* light. That is a piece of information could change recommendations radically. For example, it pretty much rules out all 3xAAA and most 2xAAA lights. It also rules out something like the Streamlight Microstream, which is more for pen-style carry.

Is high-lumen output important to you? If not, then I think I agree with all the recommendations for a Fenix E01. On the other hand, if you want a bright light the E01 isn't for you.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 24, 2008)

Arc AAA's are nice for the money as are what Peak offers.


----------



## FsTop (Apr 24, 2008)

Worth noting that the LumaPower Avenger (which I have on my keychain) is not remotely waterproof. 

Neither am I, of course, so it's not an issue for me...


Aside from that, I really like the light - a really nice beam and a two-level clickie.


----------



## tricker (Apr 24, 2008)

Brownstone said:


> Well, *relative* is the key word. We don't know what is relative to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




as i said its not limited to those specifications, really all AAA i know of are pocketable.... the size factor isn't as important as the battery to me......i wasn't asking relative to me, I WANT TO KNOW WHATS RELATIVE TO YOU.... you know a suggestion, and the greatest consensus would have my consideration for my next AAA light


----------



## hopkins (Apr 25, 2008)

You're welcome Toronto. Have to give Sun Tzu the credit for the idea
of changing the battlefield to assure victory.:thumbsup:


----------



## geek4christ (Apr 28, 2008)

Another vote for the L0D. Mine ends up getting way more use than I would have thought any AAA light would. The UI is nice, and rarely gets in my way (to be honest it's not the UI that gets in my way, but the Strobe and SOS modes) and the choice of levels is great.


----------



## FsTop (Apr 28, 2008)

If you broaden it out to single-AA-sized light, you can get the 225 lumens you are seeking, along with a very low low - a JetBeam Jet-1 IBS, for example (while they're still available).


----------

